# Sticky  Attention ASUS Transformer PRIME users!



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

*Please start your topics, discussions, etc. in the Transformer Prime section.*​
I'll give you a hint: It's one forum below this one.

This forum (and sub-fora) are for the OG Transformer. If you post stuff here about the Prime, the OG owners will kill your kittens, stab you in the face, and do all kinds of nasty stuff, mmkay?

Sweet, thanks!

Now go, go brave Prime owners to your forum!

(Yes, you may pause to enjoy the humorous image first.)​


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

"OG owners will kill your kittens, stab you in the face, and do all kinds of nasty stuff"

It's true, I've seen it firsthand.


----------



## Snyperx (Jun 13, 2011)

Christo said:


> "OG owners will kill your kittens, stab you in the face, and do all kinds of nasty stuff"
> 
> It's true, I've seen it firsthand.


LMAO!!!

P.S. They eat babies too.


----------

